
Coronavirus Fears Drive Stocks Down for 6th Day and into Correction - JacKTrocinskI
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/27/business/stock-market-coronavirus.html
======
inferiorhuman
Yep. From the looks of it some brokerage firms are getting slammed.

[https://twitter.com/Vanguard_Group/status/123203630516237926...](https://twitter.com/Vanguard_Group/status/1232036305162379264)

~~~
JacKTrocinskI
I always wonder, is this the time to start buying stocks?

~~~
ksaj
It is always time to buy stocks when the numbers are down. Especially if they
offer dividends. They will eventually go up again, unless the company goes
completely out of business. There are companies you pretty much know will
stick it out through the bad times. Eg: Even if Coca Cola stocks suffer
because of an artificial sugar shortage, they'll eventually get back on track.
They're not going anywhere, or if they do, they'll be one of the last ones to
bail.

As long as you don't panic and sell beforehand, you will most likely profit.
Warren Buffet repeatedly states that you should look at the long term - and he
got a little bit rich sticking to that advice.

